# Visa for my partner



## olbozz (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi 

I will be working in Bangkok next month. My company will take care of my visa.
I am moving with my gf, we are not married but we do have "partnership certificate" delivered by the French authorities.
From what we understood this is not recognized by Thai laws. What would be our solution for her visa?

Tks in advance for your advise.

Oliver


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Options: 1) the best option is that you two get married and she accompanies you as your wife, 2) the middle option is she goes to school and maintains an education visa - she will have to attend school, or, 3) the worst option, endless visa border runs using tourist visa's. (difficult and no guarantee she will be granted permission to re-enter Thailand (criteria changes at random, and is at the discretion of the individual immigration officer. Read the sticky "Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas")

Low probability options; employment, religious study, volunteer work.

Good luck.


----------



## olbozz (Aug 24, 2013)

stednick said:


> Options: 1) the best option is that you two get married and she accompanies you as your wife, 2) the middle option is she goes to school and maintains an education visa - she will have to attend school, or, 3) the worst option, endless visa border runs using tourist visa's. (difficult and no guarantee she will be granted permission to re-enter Thailand (criteria changes at random, and is at the discretion of the individual immigration officer. Read the sticky "Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas")
> 
> Low probability options; employment, religious study, volunteer work.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks a lot

After lots of reading we will take option 2. Start with the ED and try to change it to student visa. 
Do you have any school recommendation? Do you know the probability the student visa is not granted?


----------



## Moolor (Aug 4, 2011)

Lots of great schools to learn to the Thai language. Your best bet is to look for one close to where you will live.


----------

